# To ALL P99 owners



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Today I heard how useful this thread was (its listed in the Walther Gunsmithing area) to someone...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5583

In case some of ya'll hadn't noticed, I thought I would bring it up again - Its really helpful disassembly instructions!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking of making a video version of the instructions and posting it on Youtube. I was also thinking of doing one on replacing the sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's kewl. 

I Know how to do the sights myself - but I know that others can use it.

JS knows the secret of embedding the vid into the message itself here. If U do that, please PM him so he can tell U how to do that.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

JEnglish, I've had my P99 for years and never knew how easy it is to disassemble the extractor mechanism. Thanks for the very helpful info.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

MLB said:


> JEnglish, I've had my P99 for years and never knew how easy it is to disassemble the extractor mechanism. Thanks for the very helpful info.


No Problem. I am glad you found it helpful. I find the more I know about my firearms, the better.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

that looks complicated towards the end....do u have to strip it that much to clean it each time?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> that looks complicated towards the end....do u have to strip it that much to clean it each time?


Easy answer . . . no. I would suggest it every 1500 rounds or so. Powder residue starts to cake up behind the extractor by the breach face. I do after every range session, but that is just me. The members of my team do a full slide strip every 1000 rounds or so.

It is not that complicated. You just have to do it once to see what I mean in the pics.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So far, I've only cleaned the striker area once a year. I have yet to do the extractor technique, but I plan to try it very soon and use those photos


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One good tip I've heard is to work inside a clear gallon sized plastic bag. I often have a bit of difficulty reinserting the slide lock spring on my ppk/s, and it has aerial tendencies. :smt082 The clear plastic bag enforces the no-fly zone.


----------

